# FYI- Hallowindow 4



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Was wondering how Mark (Skeletal on HF) was doing, the creator of the awesome "Hallowindows", I was curious if he had another HW installment planned for 2010. Here is his response;
hey Mark,

Thanks for writing. Everything here is great... albeit a little hectic with our 6 month old son.

Yes, I'm planning to release a new installment of Hallowindow this year. It should be out around the end of September.

I started posting some progress on the Facebook page:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Hallo...e ya have it, a new HW IV release for 2010 !!


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

I was just wondering about this today and checked his site.
There was no news there. So thanks for posting this.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

That's good news to hear. I was just wandering about it myself.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

thanx for moving this to announcements, forgot i was in props when i posted this.....D'oH


----------



## spicybad (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks for posting, I will have to order one for next year. I would really like to see him do a Christmas one.


----------



## slanks (Dec 17, 2007)

There is one available which has Santa walking around the room.

http://christmaslightshow.com/product.php?productid=5&cat=3&page=1

I have it and its not meant to be scary, but to be honest, my kids find it creepier than the Hallowindow videos.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

slanks said:


> There is one available which has Santa walking around the room.
> 
> http://christmaslightshow.com/product.php?productid=5&cat=3&page=1
> 
> I have it and its not meant to be scary, but to be honest, my kids find it creepier than the Hallowindow videos.


Add a seriously evil warped Santa's laugh, a hacked up tree with body parts partially wrapped in xmas paper & a bloody axe under the tree would really make it a Halloween xmas prop !!


----------

